# Blunt Mans Flowering journal 1st timer



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2008)

hey im gonna start a journal today.They are 3 months old and have been in flowerin for 5 days with 12/12 light with a 250watthps.I lucked out and all 3 turned female.they have been preflowerin for over 2 weeks and are growing.Ill get sum pics and if anyone wants to put there 2 cents in please do so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2008)

hey heres my tallest and biggest with bud development.the very top new leaves look skin and shrivled is the light to close or they just young leaves?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2008)

heres my other 2. Dam I love growing weed,its like a mircle befor my eyes.Hey wut would be a good bloom fertilizer to use?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2008)

*Everything is looking great Blunt Man. As far as nutes go i would get anything Fox Farm.  *


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 14, 2008)

Wut is a good NPK mix for weed


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

hey nice looking females love the pics:tokie:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies are looking great there blunt man. Definitely going to be some nice buds when you finally harvest those ladies.

You want to get a fert that is high in P and K and low in N. TBG said it. Just about anything fox farm works great. 

Good luck with the ladies and I'm looking forward to some more pictures in the near future. Take care my friend.


----------



## Cole (Mar 14, 2008)

Theres Blunt man and he's with chronic, you have some pretty ladies


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 15, 2008)

THanks guys,today i went and bought sum dolimite lime and sum 5-30-5 bloom fertilizer. ILL get more pics soon


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

dolomite lime is good of you have low ph levels in your soil as does hardwood ash, bone meal, crushed marble, or crushed oyster shells 

ph levels are important in soil and it can take several days to get under control
dont panic if its to high or low slow process 

good items to lower ph are sawdust, composted leaves, wood chips, cottonseed meal, leaf mold and especially peat moss

Fox farms is ok ive heard dr hornbys over rates fox farms results 
all just trial and error to find what works best for your ladies 


just dont use miracle grow please 

=]


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2008)

Lime acts as a ph BUFFER. It works to maintain a neutrel ph(7.0) wether your soil is acidic or base, it works at maintaneing 7.0. It is also a good source of magnesium. 
But it should be mixed into your soil well, "prior" to planting, at a rate of 1 tblsp per gal. of medium.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 20, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT Blunt Man


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 22, 2008)

i put a small hand full of dolimte lime on top of my soil, should I have not done this?


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

some of those plants look like they have a silver tint to the leaves.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

The lime shouldn't hurt them. Make sure to water them so the lime will soak down into the soil. Good luck once again and keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 23, 2008)

How far should my 250watt hps light be from my plants?


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 23, 2008)

blunt man said:
			
		

> i put a small hand full of dolimte lime on top of my soil, should I have not done this?



It shouldn't hurt but the ratio you used was the amount of lime to mix in the soil prior to planting for the future put 1 or 2 teaspoons per gallon of water and shake well then pour in the soil. I know you said you used dolomite lime* however,  I just want to Reiterate that you never use hydrated lime as it will burn the plants.* I made this mistake on my tomato plants and learned the hard way! Her's a link the calcium/magnesium deficiencies are about halfway down the page..
hXXp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 24, 2008)

heres sum more pics day 15 into flowerin. I got some curled under leaves and sum that sorta look like there dryin up or sumthin, i think it was cuz my 250watt light was to close(a foot away)its now 2 feet away from the canopy but if it looks like something eles please tell me thanks.the 1st is 21" the 2nd is 28" and the last is 32"

Please check out my leaf problem http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24033


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 24, 2008)

does anyone have any tips to keep my temp down?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 25, 2008)

Tonight while triming off the lower branches that dont produce much bud, I axesidently cut off sum of the bark :hairpull: .now shes got a open wound and its all my fualt, too baked to do a simple procedure i guess. so now i must bandage her up.It was my 2nd bigest lady friend


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey dose any one ever take crops in section? like the tops first then take a 2nd harvest 2 weeks later or sumthin, this is wut i think im planing to do to get a bigger harvest.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 26, 2008)

yesterday I flushed all 3 plants becuz I saw some nute burns on the tips of my leafs.Ill see if this helped em out:fid:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 27, 2008)

so i checked my temps and its stayin at 60 with lights off and 80 with em on.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Apr 14, 2008)

:holysheep:  ive been using a 1000 watt this whole time im an idoit:hitchair:  i coulda had so many more plants under it.but my girls are doin good 2 are mostly indica and the 3 footer seems to be part sativa here some pics at 5 weeks and 1 day into flowerin:hubba: gettin sum cloudy trichromes


----------



## 50bud (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, great bud development for 5 weeks. Its gonna be a bountiful harvest here in about a month and a half.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good .....


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 29, 2008)

blunt man said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  ive been using a 1000 watt this whole time im an idoit:hitchair:  i coulda had so many more plants under it.but my girls are doin good 2 are mostly indica and the 3 footer seems to be part sativa here some pics at 5 weeks and 1 day into flowerin:hubba: gettin sum cloudy trichromes



Idiot..y?  The more light the better.  Your females can never get enough of that!
Looking good blunt man


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Aug 4, 2008)

ITs the start of week 4 flowering tomorw.The plants are looking real good other than a lil nute burn that seems to be healin good.But one of my plants is still in a lil pot and its older fan leaves are all going yellow.But I have no room for another 3 gallon pot.some have a lil heat stress showing with curled leave but nothing extrem.Those are the only problems ive had so far.Ive started feeding molasses in the water every water now.And the buds are looking tastier everyday.   5 more week tops booya 

View attachment IMG_0238.JPG


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

blunt man said:
			
		

> ITs the start of week 4 flowering tomorw.The plants are looking real good other than a lil nute burn that seems to be healin good.But one of my plants is still in a lil pot and its older fan leaves are all going yellow.But I have no room for another 3 gallon pot.some have a lil heat stress showing with curled leave but nothing extrem.Those are the only problems ive had so far.Ive started feeding molasses in the water every water now.And the buds are looking tastier everyday.   5 more week tops booya


super gnarly !!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

did u veg 18/6 or 24/0 ???


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 4, 2008)

great looking plants, bet you can't wait till harvest :hubba:


----------



## Dr.PHYZZLE (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice girls there...


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.PHYZZLE said:
			
		

> Nice girls there...




This thread is 3 years old Dr......oh and it looks like it was never updated.
Back to the old thread grave yard with this one.


----------

